# Jake loves Christmas



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So hubby and I wrapped all the gifts tonight and Jake loved it. He especially loved the gifts we bought my son Joe. 
Joe wanted a guinea pig so we bought him the cage, hay and food. (The pig comes later) Well Jake decided he loves the food. I can't keep him away from it. Every time I turn around he is trying to open. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Too funny! Wow lots of gifts Jake is so cute guess his sniffer works well


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper discovered his presents yesterday, only thing is they are with my daughters Christmas stocking fillers! He could be the perfect partner in crime if she was ever on a present hunt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aww Jake! Not long now mate xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely Jake - now I wonder how he'll react to the guinea pig.... I wonder if the pig is bigger than Ozzie? 
Now I want to steal them both 
I love guinea pigs


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I love guinea pigs too!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a soft spot for guinea pigs too. We had two females as kids, my brother named them after trains. As is usual in those situations either Minirail or Maxirail turned out to be a boy and then we had five! I love the shrill weeet weeet weeet when they are brought food.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Ours understood the word 'tea' and their favourite food was parsley. I miss them!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We had a movable outdoor pen so they could eat grass, which had no top until the neighbours poodle got one!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Grove said:


> I love guinea pigs too!


We have never had one. I hope I love it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They are an excellent way to teach a child responsibility and diligence. If they are treated well, given treats, played with often and fed and cleaned regularly all will be wonderful. Come to think of it they are a bit like having a very small dog.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> They are an excellent way to teach a child responsibility and diligence. If they are treated well, given treats, played with often and fed and cleaned regularly all will be wonderful. Come to think of it they are a bit like having a very small dog.


Well this child is 20 so let's hope he learns all that and more!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If it works let me know! My twenty one year old son still needs work in that department!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> We had a movable outdoor pen so they could eat grass, which had no top until the neighbours poodle got one!


Did it survive?!

We had an outdoor pen too but luckily with a lid (lots of neighbourhood cats). we had cardboard tubes and upside down shoeboxes with a door cut out the side and they would run round and round in circuits and 'popcorn' when they were happy. In the winter they would free range around the dining area in the evenings and were even toilet trained to go in a litter box when they were there, out of the cage. 

If you handle them lots they are very cuddly and 'purr' when they are stroked  they will fall asleep on you like a little puppy.

My friend had some that lived outside and didn't get much human time and they were more startled and less comfortable being held.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Grove said:


> Did it survive?!
> 
> We had an outdoor pen too but luckily with a lid (lots of neighbourhood cats). we had cardboard tubes and upside down shoeboxes with a door cut out the side and they would run round and round in circuits and 'popcorn' when they were happy. In the winter they would free range around the dining area in the evenings and were even toilet trained to go in a litter box when they were there, out of the cage.
> 
> ...


They sound amazing. We had gerbils. Not amazing. I had my eye on a beautiful red and white girl but I decided to wait and let him pick. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Can we have updates on the guineapoo as well as ozzy?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes guineapoo or cockapig photos would be great! 

The poodle snapped its neck so at least the death was quick.  Another one fell off a table and had to be euthenized. They have very fragile backs. 

I'm not sure if they are related to real pigs but they are like them in that they are supremely intelligent. More like a rat than a mouse, gerbil or hamster. Ours used to sleep curled up under my chin like a neck warmer.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Yes guineapoo or cockapig photos would be great!
> 
> The poodle snapped its neck so at least the death was quick.  Another one fell off a table and had to be euthenized. They have very fragile backs.
> 
> I'm not sure if they are related to real pigs but they are like them in that they are supremely intelligent. More like a rat than a mouse, gerbil or hamster. Ours used to sleep curled up under my chin like a neck warmer.


Ok note too self keep the dogs away from the guineapoo. 
I will totally post pics. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Yes guineapoo or cockapig photos would be great!
> 
> The poodle snapped its neck so at least the death was quick.  Another one fell off a table and had to be euthenized. They have very fragile backs.
> 
> I'm not sure if they are related to real pigs but they are like them in that they are supremely intelligent. More like a rat than a mouse, gerbil or hamster. Ours used to sleep curled up under my chin like a neck warmer.


 at least it was quick. 

if they needed the toilet during the cuddle they would get fidgety and climb higher and higher and start nibbling at your clothing to tell you.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Our guinea pig was called Harry, he had a hutch for the night time but had the run of the garden during the day. He came when he was called, we use to take him with us to the park... he stole windfall apples from next door's orchards. He loved milky way chocolate and lived til he was 5 and a half. I've never had another, it couldn't be the same.
Wheeee wheeeee - love that noise.
Also loved the Olga da Polga stories.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow five years old, Harry must have been well cared for! 

Donna something I learned is that pet food shops deliberately make rodent food that will shorten their lifespans so people have to buy more rodents.  Research carefully what to feed it. They need a protein source as well as fresh fruits and veg and less grain than the box tells you. We fed our hamster small bits of cooked chicken after our vet informed us of this.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Wow five years old, Harry must have been well cared for!
> 
> Donna something I learned is that pet food shops deliberately make rodent food that will shorten their lifespans so people have to buy more rodents.  Research carefully what to feed it. They need a protein source as well as fresh fruits and veg and less grain than the box tells you. We fed our hamster small bits of cooked chicken after our vet informed us of this.


Thank you! They need vitamin c too right?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No idea about vitamin C, maybe Grove knows?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't know about diet because my mum took care of all of that. I thought they were naturally vegetarian though? I remember they had dry mix in a bowl as well as meals of fresh veg (carrots, parsley etc) 

The last GP we had, Amy, lived til she was 7! She had to be put to sleep after a stroke. I think she was mostly blind at the end but she still purred and liked to be cuddled and enjoyed her food.

Have to say I feel a bit sad thinking about all this now!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Also... because they are sociable animals they do like to be in a pair so two girls is a good thing


----------

